# Transport Sept 5 & 6/GA to Canada (medical needs dog on board)



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi everybody, looking for lots of drivers in lots of states. This is a HUGE transport going a long way. If you can help please contact Carol 
([email protected]) She is a great person to drive for. I did my first transport under her several years ago and met my "DOGGIE godchild".
Thanks Kathi (or you can email me and I will have her contact you. ([email protected])


PLEASE, PLEASE CROSS POST SO THAT THESE DOGS CAN

REMAIN ALIVE. NO REPRIEVE FOR THIS WEEKEND!!!!

WE NEED YOUR HELP!!!!!!! ONLY ONE HOUR WILL HELP!

18 DRIVERS PLUS ONE MORE OVERNIGHT NEEDED




MEDICAL TRANSPORT FROM 

CHATSWORTH, GA - ST. CATHARINES & CAMBRIDGE, ONTARIO, CANADA

SATURDAY/SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 5-6, 2009


10 DOGS ON TRANSPORT


I KNOW THIS IS A HOLIDAY WEEKEND BUT PLEASE HELP IF YOU CAN. WE WILL NEED TWO DRIVERS FOR EACH LEG!! THE BORDER COLLIE NEEDS MEDICAL ATTENTION


Coming from Heard County Animal Shelter in Franklin, GA is a 1-2 year old JRT, a 2-3 year old Red Tick Coonhound mix, an a yellow lab/chow mix going to Grand River All Breed Rescue in Cambridge, Ontario, Canada. Also coming from Murray County Animal Shelter in Chatsworth, GA is a 4.5 year old lab mix, 1.5 year old beagle mix, an 11-month old Sharpei mix, 1.5 year old terrier mix, 1-2 year old PB beagle, 1.5 year old Corgi mix, and 1-2 year old Border Collie mix girl who has injured her back leg or pelvis going to their foster home in St. Catharines, Ontario, Canada.


DOGS ON THIS RUN:


COMING FROM HEARD COUNTY

1-2 year old JRT, 20 lbs

2-3 year old Red tick Coonhound mix, 50 lbs

1-2 year old Yellow lab/Chow mix, 40 lbs


COMING FROM MURRAY COUNTY

4.5 year old Lab mix, 30 lbs

1.5 year old Beagle mix, 20 lbs

11-month old Sharpei Mix - 50 lbs

1.5 year old Terrier mix, 30 lbs

1-2 year old PB beagle, 20 lbs

1.5 year old Corgi mix, 25 lbs

1-2 year old Injured Border Collie mix, 30 lbs


25 minutes will be allowed between transfers for potty breaks and watering of the dogs. Please make sure you have extra leashes, paper towels, newspaper, water bowls and water. Please do not forget to transfer not only the dogs but also their paperwork. These meeting places are only suggestions, please feel free to change them.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

If you can do a leg to help these dogs get to their rescues, please fill out the info below the e-mail it to me. Any help will be most appreciated. I WOULD APPRECIATE EVERYONE SENDING ME THEIR INFO SO I WILL NOT HAVE TO LOOK IT UP SINCE THIS IS SUCH A LONG TRANSPORT. THANKS EVER SO MUCH, CAROL B

Leg or legs you would like to do:

Name:

E-mail:

Home Phone:

Cell Phone:

Vehicle Description:

License Plate: 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

TRANSPORT RUN SHEET: 

Saturday/Sunday, August 2-3, 2008

Chatsworth, GA - Ontario, Canada

831miles - 14.5 hours + transfer time

TRANSPORT COORDINATOR:

Carol Brickner

E-mail: [email protected]

Cell Phone: 937-609-4707

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

SENDING SHELTER:

Name: Murray County Animal Shelter
Address: Chatsworth, GA

E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA155 
Phone: (706) 463-2194 or 706-695-8003 

Contact: Pauline or Lisa

RECEIVING FOSTER:

FOSTERING FOR: The Horse Rescue Foundation & Animal

Rescue Outreach, IN in Glendale, Hts, IL

NAME: Melissa Reece (Missy)

CITY, STATE, ZIP: St. Catharines, Ontario, Canada

E-MAIL: [email protected] 

HOME PHONE: 905-988-9768

CELL PHONE: 905-329-4002

RECEIVING RESCUE: Grand River All Breed Rescue

NAME: Robin Brenner

CITY, STATE, ZIP: Cambridge, Ontario, Canada, N3H 5M2

E-MAIL: [email protected]

WEBSITE: www.grandriverallbreedrescue.ca AND www.petfinder.com/shelters/ON280.html

RESCUE PHONE: 519-650-9228

CELL PHONE: 905-431-1604 (Andrea - for transport)

CONTACT PERSON: Andrea Wilson (for transport), Robin Brenner (for rescue inquiries)

VEHICLE DESCRIPTION: Light blue Toyota Sienna minivan Ontario licencs plate ANML 149

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

PASSENGER #_1_(Robin)

NAME: No Name

BREED: Jack Russell Terrier

SEX: Female

AGE: 1-2 years

SIZE/WEIGHT: 20 lbs.

SPAYED/NEUTERED: No

VACCINES: UTD with Health Certificate

GENERAL HEALTH: good

CRATE TRAINED: unknown

OKAY WITH OTHER ANIMALS: yes

DOES THE ANIMAL RIDE WELL IN A CAR: unknown

ITEMS PROVIDED: food for overnight if applicable, medical records

ITEMS NEEDED: water, bowl

REASON FOR TRANSPORT: coming into rescue from shelter


PASSENGER #_2_(Robin)

NAME: No name

BREED: Red tick coonhound X

SEX: Female

AGE: 2-3 years

SIZE/WEIGHT: 50 lbs

SPAYED/NEUTERED: No

VACCINES: UTD with Health Certificate

GENERAL HEALTH: good

CRATE TRAINED: unknown

OKAY WITH OTHER ANIMALS: yes

DOES THE ANIMAL RIDE WELL IN A CAR: unknown

ITEMS PROVIDED: food for overnight if applicable, medical records

CRATE TRAINED: na

OKAY WITH OTHER ANIMALS: yes

DOES THE ANIMAL RIDE WELL IN A CAR: na

ITEMS PROVIDED: food for overnight if applicable, medical records

ITEMS NEEDED: water, bowl

REASON FOR TRANSPORT: kill shelter to rescue


PASSENGER #_3_(Robin)

NAME: No name

BREED: Yellow lab/Chow

SEX: Female

AGE: 1-2 years

SIZE/WEIGHT: 40 lbs

SPAYED/NEUTERED: No

VACCINES: UTD with Health Certificate

GENERAL HEALTH: good

CRATE TRAINED: unknown

OKAY WITH OTHER ANIMALS: yes

DOES THE ANIMAL RIDE WELL IN A CAR: unknown

ITEMS PROVIDED: food for overnight if applicable, medical records

ITEMS NEEDED: water, bowl

REASON FOR TRANSPORT: coming into rescue from shelter

PASSENGER #_4_ 082109 019 (Missy)

NAME: PRINCESS BELLA

BREED: lab x

SEX: F

AGE: 4.5 year old

SIZE/WEIGHT: 30 lbs

SPAYED/NEUTERED: N

VACCINES: UTD with Health Certificate

GENERAL HEALTH: good

CRATE TRAINED: n/a

OKAY WITH OTHER ANIMALS: Y

DOES THE ANIMAL RIDE WELL IN A CAR: Y

ITEMS PROVIDED: collar, leash, food for overnight if applicable, medical records

ITEMS NEEDED: water, bowl

REASON FOR TRANSPORT: from high-kill to rescue

PASSENGER #_5_082109 013

NAME: PRINCE SAM

BREED: Beagle Mix boy

SEX: M

AGE: 1.5 years old

SIZE/WEIGHT: 30 lbs

SPAYED/NEUTERED: N

VACCINES: UTD with Health Certificate

GENERAL HEALTH: good

CRATE TRAINED: n/a

OKAY WITH OTHER ANIMALS: 

DOES THE ANIMAL RIDE WELL IN A CAR: Y

ITEMS PROVIDED: Collar, leash, food for overnight if applicable, medical records

ITEMS NEEDED: water, bowl

PASSENGER #6

NAME: n/a

BREED: Shar Pei Mix

SEX: Male

AGE: 11 mo old

SIZE/WEIGHT: 50 lbs

SPAYED/NEUTERED: No, to be done by rescue

VACCINES: UTD with Health Certificate

GENERAL HEALTH: Good

CRATE TRAINED: Yes

OKAY WITH OTHER ANIMALS: Yes

DOES THE ANIMAL RIDE WELL IN A CAR: Y

SPECIAL NEEDS: N

ITEMS PROVIDED: collar, leash, food for overnight and medical records

ITEMS NEEDED: water, bowl

REASON FOR TRANSPORT: From Shelter to safety in rescue

PASSENGER #_7_

NAME:

BREED: Terrier mix 

SEX: female

AGE: 1.5 years old

SIZE/WEIGHT: 30 lbs

SPAYED/NEUTERED: No 

VACCINES: UTD with Health Certificate

GENERAL HEALTH: good

CRATE TRAINED: unknown

OKAY WITH OTHER ANIMALS: yes

DOES THE ANIMAL RIDE WELL IN A CAR: unknown

ITEMS PROVIDED: Collar, leash, food for overnight if applicable, medical records

ITEMS NEEDED: water, bowl

REASON FOR TRANSPORT: From high kill shelter to rescue 

PASSENGER #_8_

NAME:

BREED: PB Beagle 

SEX: male

AGE: 1-2 years old

SIZE/WEIGHT: 20 lbs

SPAYED/NEUTERED: No 

VACCINES: UTD with Health Certificate

GENERAL HEALTH: good

CRATE TRAINED: unknown

OKAY WITH OTHER ANIMALS: yes

DOES THE ANIMAL RIDE WELL IN A CAR: unknown

ITEMS PROVIDED: Collar, leash, food for overnight if applicable, medical records

ITEMS NEEDED: water, bowl

REASON FOR TRANSPORT: From high kill shelter to rescue 

PASSENGER #_9_

NAME:

BREED: Corgi mix 

SEX: male

AGE: 1-2 years old

SIZE/WEIGHT: 25 lbs

SPAYED/NEUTERED: No 

VACCINES: UTD with Health Certificate

GENERAL HEALTH: good

CRATE TRAINED: unknown

OKAY WITH OTHER ANIMALS: yes

DOES THE ANIMAL RIDE WELL IN A CAR: unknown

ITEMS PROVIDED: Collar, leash, food for overnight if applicable, medical records

ITEMS NEEDED: water, bowl

REASON FOR TRANSPORT: From high kill shelter to rescue 

PASSENGER #_10

NAME:

BREED: Border Collie 

SEX: Female

AGE: 1-2 years old

SIZE/WEIGHT: 30 lbs

SPAYED/NEUTERED: No 

VACCINES: UTD with Health Certificate

SPECIAL NEEDS: Handle very gently when removing her from the car, do not let her

Jump down. She has an injury to either a back leg or pelvis

GENERAL HEALTH: Fair

CRATE TRAINED: unknown

OKAY WITH OTHER ANIMALS: yes

DOES THE ANIMAL RIDE WELL IN A CAR: unknown

ITEMS PROVIDED: Collar, leash, food for overnight if applicable, medical records

ITEMS NEEDED: water, bowl

REASON FOR TRANSPORT: From high kill shelter to rescue 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 5, 2009

MEETING PLACE ON SATURDAY MORNING

I-75 & Exit 5 (Shallowford Rd) @ make a right turn and then a fast left in the building with a fence around it. Makes a good place for dog to potty. (3 DOGS COMING FROM BOARDING)

3 DOGS FROM HEARD COUNTY JOIN TRANSPORT

7 DOGS FROM MURRAY COUNTY JOIN TRANSPORT

10 DOGS ON TRANSPORT

Leg 1) Chatsworth, GA - Chattanooga, TN

44miles - 0hr50min - 7:00am - 8:00am

FILLED: By Sending Shelter, Thanks, Elisabeth & 

Meeting Place: I-75 & Exit 5 (Shallowford Rd) @ make a right turn and then a fast left in the building with a fence around it. Makes a good place for dog to potty.



Leg 2) Chattanooga, TN - Athens, TN

58miles - 1hr0min - 8:20am - 9:20am

NEEDED: DRIVER #1

NEEDED: DRIVER #2

Meeting Place: I-75 & Exit 49 (TN 30) @ Burger King



Leg 3) Athens, TN - Knoxville, TN

58miles - 1hr0min - 9:40am - 10:40am

NEEDED: DRIVER #1

NEEDED: DRIVER #2

Meeting Place:



Leg 4) Knoxville, TN - Corbin, KY

85miles - 1hr20min - 11:00am - 12:20pm

NEEDED: DRIVER #1

NEEDED: DRIVER #2

Meeting Place:I-75 & Exit 25 (25 W) @ McDonalds



Leg 5) Corbin, KY - Lexington, KY

89miles - 1hr30min - 1:2:40pm - 2:10pm 

NEEDED: DRIVER #1

NEEDED: DRIVER #2

Meeting Place: I-75 & Exit 115 (US 92/Newtown Pike) @ Cracker Barrel



Leg 6) Lexington, KY - Cincinnati,

89miles - 1hr30min - 2:30pm- 4:00pm

FILLED: DRIVER #1, Thanks, Betty

FILLED: DRIVER #2, Thanks, Pat L

Meeting Place: I-75 & Exit 180 (US42/127/Florence) @ Bob Evans



Leg 7) Cincinnati, OH - Columbus, OH

90miles - 1hr30min - 4:20pm - 5:50pm

FILLED: DRIVER #1, Thanks, Fran

NEEDED: DRIVER #2

Meeting Place:



OVERNIGHT IN COLUMBUS 

FILLED: #1, Thanks, Kim (5-7 dogs)

NEEDED: #2

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 6, 2009



Leg 8) Columbus, OH - Mansfield, Oh

66miles - 1hr10min - 8:00am - 9:10am

FILLED: DRIVER #1, Thanks, Tony

NEEDED: DRIVER #2

Meeting Place:



Leg 9) Mansfield, OH - Cleveland, Oh

80miles - 1hr20min - 9:30am - 10:50am

NEEDED: DRIVER #1

NEEDED: DRIVER #2

Meeting Place:



Leg 10) Cleveland, OH - Ashtabula, OH

61miles - 1hr5min - 11:10am - 12:15pm

NEEDED: DRIVER #1

NEEDED: DRIVER #2

Meeting Place:



Leg 11) ASHTABULA, OH - ERIE, PA

51miles - 1hr0min - 12:35pm - 1:35pm

FILLED: DRIVER #1, Thanks, Kathi

NEEDED: DRIVER #2

Meeting Place: I-90 & Exit 24 (US 19) @ Cracker Barrel



Leg 12) ERIE, PA - FREDONIA, NY

53miles - 1hr0min - 1:55pm - 2:55pm

FILLELD: DRIVER #1, Thanks, Cynthia L

NEEDED: DRIVER #2

Meeting Place: I-90 & Exit 59 (Fredonia) @ Plaza 59 immediately

Left as you go through the toll booths 



Leg 13) FREDONIA, NY - NIAGARA FALLS, NY-

70miles - 1hr20min - 3:15pm - 4;35pm (5:15pm Canadian time)3:35pm

NEEDED: DRIVER #1

NEEDED: DRIVER #2

Meeting Place: There is a motel 6 just off the high way once you cross the boarder. If that works if not what ever works best for the person that is driving. 

Motel 6 Niagara falls

5700 Stanley ave Niagara falls ontario



Leg 14) NIAGARA FALLS, NY - ST. CATHARINES, ONTARIO, CANADA

13miles - 1hr0min - 5:35pm - 6:35pm

FILLED: By Receiving Rescue and Foster, Thanks

MEETING PLACE: RESCUE AT LAST!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yikes! Do people really have a vehicle to transport 10 dogs at a time? I sure hope you get the legs filled.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Yikes! Do people really have a vehicle to transport 10 dogs at a time? I sure hope you get the legs filled.


On the legs with all 10 dogs she is asking for two drivers per leg. If she can't get 2 drivers, some dogs get left behind.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*transport Update*

just got this email from the transport coordinator, super news.

Hello Everyone,
I want to thank all of you for offering your help on this transport. We received a wonderful offer from a transporter who is driving the 10 dogs all the way from Lexington, KY to Buffalo, NY on Saturday, September 5, 2009. This is an offer beyond belief since this is a Holiday weekend. Therefore, all of you are free to enjoy yourselves or do a transport for someone else who needs help. I would have notified you earlier but just got the information this afternoon.

I do have one question who a couple of you may be able to answer. As you know getting dogs across the border, even with proper paperwork is sometimes difficult. Do any of you know where the Peace Bridge Border Crossing is in NY? There is a park called Front Park where they plan to transfer the dogs. That is where the dogs are coming to. A new law recently enacted in Canada requires all Canadian residents to have a passport to cross back and forth across the border which is the same in the US. Unfortunately, the foster who is taking 7 of the dogs has no passport.

I was wondering if anyone knew of a rescue or person who could overnight the 7 dogs or knew someone who could just get them across the border and the rescue would meet you on the other side? We will get it worked out but just thought some of you might know of someone who could help. The transport should be arriving between 7:00pm and 8:00pm providing everything goes well. We have an injured border collie on board so any help would be appreciated.

Again, my sincere thanks for offering to help and have a Great Holiday Weekend.
Luv Carol


----------

